# What do different types dream about?



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm talking about dreams that happen during REM sleep. I want to see if there's a difference in what all the different types dream about [maybe there isn't a difference, or maybe there is]. 

Please post your dominant function and share 

What are the most common themes of your dreams? 

How often do you dream [frequency / week]?

Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when everything's fine?

Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonitions?


----------



## formal riot (May 6, 2012)

extroverted feeler- Most of my dreams, the ones I remember at least, shock and awe usually overtly dramatic interactions with other people. Such as hey Ive been shot or have cancer and Im revealing to all my friends and family and seeing how they react.

Either that or my dreams include me being aware of an impending disaster and trying to warn everyone only to have no one listen, then I go on prepare, survive and then wake up.

Dream frequency is about twice a week Ill remember my dream, more often if I nap and when Im not stressed.

I dont believe my dreams are that grounded in reality at all, in fact I relish in the fact that they can be at times very abstract.


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

Dominant function: Se

Themes in dreams: If I am stressed about something; usually something related to that (and it often goes wrong in those dreams), other themes; teeth falling out, flying, sex, traveling, fighting and usually just random things from what I've experienced/been thinking about lately

Dream frequency: Every night though I quickly forget them

My mother have always said that "dreams are farts of the mind" and I somewhat agree with her. For me it is mainly just random/creative things happening in everyday life (Like a few days ago I dreamt that I saw my reflection in the mirrow and noticed that my entire face had a frostbite so I put my hands on my face in order to warm it up. The day before this dream I had given a lecture about first aid and talked about exactly that.)

Fun fact: A year ago I practiced lucid dreaming for a little while. After only a few days I was able to control my dreams and did cool stuff like flying and jumping super high. (What took a while to learn though was to not awake myself (HOLY SHIT I AM CONSCIOUS) when I realized I was "awake" in the dream.) I haven't been able to control my dreams since then since I haven't bothered to practice.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

My dreams are almost always based directly on something said, thought, or done during the day and tend to be extremely weird and random (they make a lot more sense when I'm sleeping, lol) - I tend to find them occasionally symbolic in only a way I can understand (Ni), but rarely is that the case. Most of the time, they're about events, so really, I see no function correlation. After all, the functions are about rationalizing, and dreams aren't rational, so clearly, functions are probably not at work (in any obvious ways anyhow).


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

Fi.

Most common themes of my dreams are apocalyptic type scenarios where I gather all the people I care about and bring them to one place, or being alone and wandering through a forest. I think in the first I usually feel good because I am helping the ones I care about. As far as the second, I never really feel alone in the dreams, rather I feel extremely comfortable exploring, or sitting and watching a river, etc. It's peaceful.

When I get stressed, I tend not to remember my dreams as much. 

I don't think my dreams hold any secrets. I like apocalyptic fiction, and helping the ones I love is really one of the most important things to me. I doubt it's strange I combine the two. I think the forest aspect just is a way for me to calm my mind, it's relaxing.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool thread, @Jawz! My dominant function is Ne. ^_^ 

Good dreams seem to have to do with my friends, or feeling very good, feeling confident. Being good at something. Nightmares play off of my insecurities. Nightmares can come from something like stress, but the worst nightmare I've had by far came on after a lovely week and with no warning. I actually posted about that dream in this thread: http://personalitycafe.com/type-6-forum-loyalist/95731-type-6-dreams-nightmares-2.html I love threads on dreams and nightmares. It's really interesting to read other peoples'. Or see how other people interpret your dream. 

I dream quite often. It seems like every night I dream about something. Naturally, I don't remember all of my dreams. Usually I remember when I first wake up. I try to write them down. At least the interesting ones. 

Under stress it can depend. I've had lots of restless nights due to stress, and my dreams usually will play off that stress. I seem to remember more dreams when I am stressed, and most of them aren't all that pleasant because they just remind me of the anxiety I feel. 

My dreams are most definitely grounded in reality. They often play off of feelings, though, or thoughts and mix with events of the day... or week. Or I'm just remembering something. Sometimes I can't trace a dream to reality, though, and I'll wonder where it came from.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

My dreams are often epic adventures. There is often a destination, and a complicated route with lots of challenge, odd things, horrifying things, or fun things along the way. 

There are a few recurring places. One of them is in the back of an old house, with lots of secret passage ways into other rooms. The passage ways are often complicated and hard to navigate, and the rooms are full of odd items. Sometimes I'm running, or hiding. There is another that starts off in a coastal area, there are lots of strange bridges, at some point I may have to jump in the water and catch a boat for part of the journey. In some I am flying over lots of different terrain. In all of these, odd things are likely to happen along the way. Like once I stopped into this huge fairy tree where some large swap-meet, and also fancy dinner party was going on in different very decorated rooms. I was finding my way around these rooms like a labyrinth, but unaware of what I was looking for, just that I was looking for something. Before I flew into it, I was just flying over this fantasy sort of forest. Sometimes, like I mentioned the strange items in the rooms -- I will see the strange items washed up on a random shore, or anywhere else. They are definitely heavy in symbolism. I wish I could paint well enough to illustrate all these things.

There are dreams where some surreal scenario is obviously symbolic of whatever I'm feeling irl. 

I also have mindfuck dreams where the worst possibly things that could happen to me, happen. 

Most of them are the epic adventure dreams though. I just start at point a, and before I get to point b, theres a lot of weird landscapes and scenarios along the way.

I used to have lots of lucid dreams, but now I can only manage to get them semi-lucid. I can fight off monsters or fly away when I reach a certain point in my dream where I'm scared or angry enough - it turns lucid to an extent.

Dominant function is either Ni, or Ti.

Oh, and I remember my dreams almost every morning when I wake.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Dom Ni.

I rarely remember my dreams. The most recent one I _do_ remember was brief. An Asian woman with a small, closed-mouth smile extended a small, round gel-like object to me. Her palm was flat (that was, for some reason, very important). The object rested in the center of her palm. It looked like a pearl but it was squishy like a softgel pill. She was offering it to me to do with as I please. I swallowed it. (Matrix, anyone?). That's all I remember.

Typically, I remember my dreams only in times of heightened emotional stress. This one heralded a breakthrough of sorts where I was able to consciously express my fear of abandonment to my SO (previously that's only come through EMDR or semi-hypnotic Inner Child work with my therapist).


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

Ne - of course it's random. That's what makes it fun.

Now, it depends on what I'm dreaming about. Usually, it's just a fantasy about something. Some of my favorite dreams, however, had very little plot involved. In one, I was just accepted into a massive university like Cambridge, and the interior was as medieval-looking as the interior of Hogwarts (although I know it wasn't the venerable magic school). I recall the massive (but cramped) library, the great auditorium (resembled the interior of Frankfurt Cathedral), a big chamber near the rear of the school building that contained a giant merry-go-round (it was made of several shiny materials, and the horses were made of copper or bronze), and the rear garden (of which the most interesting feature was the Buddhist pagoda that mixed East Asian architecture with Greco-Roman pillars and statues).

I could say that quite a few of my dreams have just been about me taking in the beauty of a place, but usually, there's a plot involved, no matter how minor. Along with the plot, I've noticed themes and intricately-weaved morals. I came up with more than one story idea because of my overactive dream imagination.



Jawz said:


> What are the most common themes of your dreams?


They're too varied. I keep a dream log, so let's see...

For the more fantasy-oriented dreams, there's usually an underlying metaphor. In one, it was that childhood doesn't last, and I had a chance to make up for the times I took it for granted. In another, I was trying to put a stop to a bunch of robotic priests that were going on a crusade. In yet another, I was a teacher protecting my students from different types of demons - the demon of time, the demon of memory, and the demon of illusion. One of my most interesting fantasy parables of reality was of me being a monk during the 13th century; I was helping a servant woman out of her life of servitude, but I got backstabbed several times before I finally had to let her go. In another good example, I was a woman 'owned' by a husband, and I was trying to escape that life; of course, it was my mother and grandmother that eventually caught me and sent me back to him (traditionalists).

So a quick analysis of the themes in these dreams suggest me constantly struggling with an issue of society or myself. In the first, it's growing up; in the second, it's religious fanaticism; in the third, it's the common childhood problems I had of procrastination, forgetfulness, and uncertainty; in the fourth, it's being taken advantage of for my kindness; in the fifth, it's fighting the societal expectations of me.



Jawz said:


> How often do you dream [frequency / week]?


Usually when I nap. Four or five times a week at least.



Jawz said:


> Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when everything's fine?


I think I might dream more when I'm under less stress. I remember the nights when I was most stressed, passing out at six in the morning from exhaustion. If I did dream then, I have no recollection of those dreams. However, the last time I remember dreaming was three or four nights ago. It was fantasy-oriented completely.



Jawz said:


> Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonitions?


Both. Although more of my dreams are just fanciful tales that sometimes have metaphors for reality, they're usually just tales with a moral to teach (my conscience is trying to make me use morals). However, when they have been about reality, they've rarely been good, and they've usually been a successful prediction of what will happen in the future. Usually, they're not too specific, but they're specific enough to know when/why/how someone I care about gets hurt. It's the only reason I get wrapped up in real-world drama - I despise it, but I would rather bear the ills of drama than lose yet another person I care about.

My subconscious, pessimistic predictions usually come true within two or three years. The latest was of losing the INxx I care about most to somebody else, who just ends up using her. I explained my worry in a clear manner, said that it probably came from my first INTJ girlfriend's failure to find a stable relationship after me (I had learned the night before that she was trapped in a particularly bad situation), and asked for complete honesty (instead of the usual lies she already threw at me). I haven't seen much in terms of change for the better, but I'm still holding out hope. But if it seems like I'm about to get dragged into some serious crap, I'm walking away, fast. Although she may feel even worse in the end, it's better that she takes responsibility for her own actions. I just hope she stays safe one way or the other.


----------



## Randroth (Nov 25, 2010)

ISTP. I had two dreams about running from the cops just a couple of nights ago .

Ti.

*What are the most common themes of your dreams?*

Being chased is an extremely common element in my dreams, to the point where I think almost every dream I remember contains some element of running from something or someone. One other common element is where I'm in a world that seems somewhat normal but one little thing has changed, and that one little thing throws everything else completely off-axis. I never seem to figure out what is wrong with the dream world until I get close to the very end of the dream. I used to always dream about grinding my teeth until they crumbled, but I haven't had that dream in a really long time.

*How often do you dream [frequency / week]?*

Once or twice a week.

*Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when everything's fine?*

I haven't noticed a trend either way.

*Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonitions?*

I think my dreams are concrete, but meaningful. I rarely have dreams where the dream-world bears no resemblance to the real world, but at the same time, I think my dreams do have a lot of meaning. I find it difficult to believe that dreams have no purpose or deeper meaning--if dreams have no purpose, then having the brain intensely engaged while sleeping makes absolutely no sense from a practical standpoint. Saying dreams "just happen" and there's no point to investigating them makes as little sense to me as saying the same thing for any other field of psychology.

I don't keep a dream journal, but I'd like to.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Ni, I believe. 

Common elements? Sometimes people act ridiculous in my dreams. I might also take the view of someone else or seeing things from a different point of view. I dream about trying to solve something, trying to find the one piece or solution to solve a problem.

I have three different types of elements in dreams. One where many elements in my dreams seem symbolic to me, the second is where I can pinpoint exactly where something came from (such as seeing a tv show and the actor showing up in a dream), the third is a random jumble where it seems my mind took elements of anything it thought of and tried to make sense of them.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

*Please post your dominant function and share *
Ni. 

*What are the most common themes of your dreams? *
I wouldn't say there was a theme. I have third person dreams and first person dreams. In third person, I'm on an adventure generally fighting something - or running away >.> :tongue: In my first person dreams, I have almost no direct interaction with the world around me. I don't influence anything, and I just experience thoughts and emotions.
The frequency of my third person dreams has decreased over the years.

My dreams have proved very educational in terms of my mind. So much so, that I now regard dreams as an independent experience, not something that just happens when I sleep.

*How often do you dream [frequency / week]?*
I dream almost every night. I sleep upside down (flipped, _Not_ on my hands) and for some reason that helps me to remember my dreams more easily.

*Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when every thing is fine?*
Stress. Though it's more because I can't sleep well and therefore always slightly awake. I've been told jolting awake because you've imagined something hit you is a product of stress.

*Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonitions?*
Symbols, but they are more emotional symbols than prophetic.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

Fi 

Most of the dreams I remember are very dramatic cataclysmic dreams that usually end up happening during the warmer months. Most of my dreams are quite violent either they deal with death, being wrongfully persecuted, sexual assault, running away, seeking help or having dramatic reveals around my family. A lot of times my dreams feel very disorienting and like I can't get my barrings together. I'll go to multiple places and often at times I am trying to get away from something or I am running towards something. Sometimes I have calmer dreams and those are dreams where I am someone else and I am going threw the day like they are. Sometimes I will have dreams with family members doing certain things but those are vague and sporadic at best, mostly impressionistic. If I remember a dream it's because something drastic happened and it was like I was living the event. 

I don't remember my dreams often. I only remember the really important different ones. I probably do dream more under stress, but mostly I dream during certain times of the month or during certain seasons. I dream a lot during extreme winters and summers mostly. I have no idea why. 

I think my dreams are realistic in a thriller kind of way, but at the same time they can be sporadic and abstract like premonitions. I do believe dreaming helps you find out things about yourself though and what is on your mind and what's effecting you in your life.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

MrShatter said:


> I've been told jolting awake because you've imagined something hit you is a product of stress.


Although I never considered myself to be under stress for the past several years, I have woken up with a jolt several times over the course of each month. I know what stress I have now, but maybe because I'm consciously aware of it, all it does is keep me awake at night (I've been this way for the past month or two and had no 'jolting' dreams). Interesting theory though. I'll have to take it into account next time it happens.


----------



## Nimbus (Apr 28, 2012)

Ne (but Ti might have an impact as my top two functions are almost equal in strength).


Most of my dreams tend to be either exciting or 'odd' in character: they're almost never in settings I know and usually involve some kind of epic journey, chase or quest with a lot of 'random' elements in or some kind of intrigue involving people (both known and imaginary). Sometimes I can relate elements back to real life happenings, sometimes I can't at all - they're really very varied. I have all the different type of dreams that @Mind Swirl describes: mostly the third type, then the second, then the first. I've never been bored by my dreams; they've all got some element of uniqueness or interest and often make for very good story material to tell friends or for creative writing, if I ever have the inclination.

I used to dream in third person - looking at a sort of dream avatar - but I sometimes am in my own body now. For some reason, I have never been able to run properly in my dreams because my feet stick to the ground or my legs just can't lift themselves up fast enough. My dream-self finds this extremely frustrating. Because of indicators like this and just because of some general 'sense', I usually am aware that I'm dreaming but I'm usually not able to control the outcome in the way I've heard lucid dreamers are meant to be able to. I feel like I'll wake up if I think about it too hard and I don't want to do that, I want to know what happens next. I have a distant foreknowledge of what will happen next in the dream, but I can't exert too much influence over it.

I probably dream more frequently than I think I do; I forget most of them immediately and I've never written them down (despite how interesting they are). I used to dream almost every night, but now I feel like I rarely dream. It might be something to do with my completely messed up sleeping habits (or rather, lack of). Maybe I'll remember one every week or so, which I usually forget by the end of the day unless I've told someone. 

I don't really know; I find it difficult to sleep at all when truly stressed. The dreams I'd have are certainly more charged, sometimes darker, and much less relaxed in nature.

My dreams are usually grounded in reality and the things I've been thinking about subconsciously, but they can seem just purely fantastical/crazy if I've lost the link somewhere - stuff like jumping on top of a caravan while being chased by alligators or having to pretend to be a spider child (I kid you not). I can see abstract symbolism sometimes if I bother to analyse them, but it rarely jumps out and I don't believe in prophetic premonitions. I never feel very connected to dreams for very long after I wake up even when something made me very emotional in the dream and I've woken up crying on the pillow or something. I think of it as a separate, very interesting world.


----------



## CyberHiker (Aug 8, 2011)

Please post your dominant function 
Ni 

What are the most common themes of your dreams? 
A common theme is that I am looking for answers to some events that happened. Some character tells me x has happened and no other details and I need to get to the bottom of it without being helped by anyone. This usually leads to hilarious exploits that bend the laws of physics. On other days I dream about seeking knowledge without having to solve a problem (those are my peaceful dreams) and the third kind I have are the survival type where various things happen: elevator breaks away from building and prepares for unprecedented space voyage, robot chases me into a building when a tsunami happens etc...
How often do you dream [frequency / week]?
EVERY SINGLE DAY

Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when everything's fine?
I dream less when under stress... Dreams are most vivid if I was not passive the day before. 

Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonitions?
My dreams are abstract representations of reality. They are symbolic, but not to the extent where they become prophetic.


----------



## Schnitzelman (Aug 7, 2011)

Please post your dominant function and share 
Ti

What are the most common themes of your dreams? 
They are completely random. Mostly me at work doing something off-key or school talking to people about weird stuff. Sometimes I have one of those dreams where I cannot control my own body when something bad is happening to me. I have not, however had dreams of sex, love, others dying or disease and whatnot or super powers. Also- a lot of my dreams feature my freshman english teacher, and we argue. :crazy: My dreams often have me in a situation where I have no clue whats going on so I react randomly.


How often do you dream [frequency / week]?
.2 days/week

Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when everything's fine?
Mostly when everything is fine

Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonitions?
Grounded in reality- but I'm starting to see how some of my dreams are me being afraid of incompetence.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Ti

*What are the most common themes of your dreams? 
*Running + exploring, and its usually lead by my anima in the former case, and alone in the latter case where I wound up getting lost most of the time. Third person dreams are almost always about the anima. Most dreams take place in a night / twilight setting.

*How often do you dream [frequency / week]?
*If I will it every night, it triggers maybe twice per night but has its off days. I'd say 4 times a week.

*Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when everything's fine?
*More when stressed (at least prior to telling myself to will a dream every night).

* Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonitions?*
Both. I come across symbols that have a direct association with particular types of content as if the two were inseparable (duality). The "lesser" symbols have more physical manifestations that are presented in a way that seems contrary to how I think. e.g. When I invert my thought process (imagine the things that I would normally suppress), these symbols tend to fit or unify quite well into a cohesive explanation.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Ne or Ti. Not sure.

*What are the most common themes of your dreams? *
Flight, illness, death, and uncertainty. They often combine themselves. Flight usually ends in some kind of descent, whether voluntary or forced. Uncertainty comes in situations where there are unknown but highly worrying things at stake. One time I dreamed that there was a murderer running around a random house I was in, then I saw myself being killed and ripped up from the eyes of the murderer. Another dream involved a CSI like moment where I showed up with an unknown person to do a job at somebody's house. We got inside and it was trashed, and found the house owner dead in the corner of necrofasciitis. Yeah. I often wake up extremely disheveled from my dreams. There is no PTSD in my past or anything however.
*How often do you dream [frequency / week]?*
3 times a week on average, depends on my level of waking stimulation the day or so before.
*Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when everything's fine?*
More. Much more. And my dreams disturb me like nothing else.
*Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonitions?*
I think my dreams are sort of like a programming memory dump in that they are ways for my adrenaline to express and resolve itself through dreaming and imagination. I have a lot of anxiety in me.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

*Please post your dominant function and share *
Ni

*What are the most common themes of your dreams? *
Post-apocalyptic situations or situations where my life is at risk

*How often do you dream [frequency / week]?*
Every night usually

*Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when everything's fine?*
About the same

*Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonitions?*
Both


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

Ne- I dream about anything and everything. I do not see a common theme in any of my dreams other than the fact that they all have a deeper meaning to them than just what I see on the surface. Oh, and my dreams are the dreams that everyone thinks of when they think of dreams: The talking muffins dancing around you while you are doing a test without any pants on(I have yet to have this one, though I have had similar.... hehe). All of my dreams are something that my subconscious is trying to tell me, but they are telling me in a way I will understand, being very random, colorful, and energetic. Except my nightmares. They are still rather energetic, but they tend to take on a much more serious tone. They tend to revolve around my values and what is important to me(probably my Fi at work). Oh, and I remember a dream at least once or twice a week, but then forget it within a few hours.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

The other night I dreamed I was swimming in the arctic ocean and it was so lovely and refreshing. Everyone was asking me "are you sure thats safe?" And I.was like "i'll probably catch pneumonia but it's worth it"

Then I woke up and it was 3am and still 100 degrees outside and I was soaked in.sweat because my dog was laying on me.


I think my dream was just wishful thinking


----------



## emzen (May 13, 2012)

All my dreams are seemingly fantastic (superpowersm crazy situations, zero gravity and the like) 
I never dream in third person or through someone else's eyes.
I always come out on top, and if I fail, it always turns out it wasn't such a big deal anyway.
I never have nightmares.
I often have dreams of being chased but they are always dreams about my succesful escape.

They aren't meaningful or symbolic in any way. They are just really crazy adventures where I can do anything and never lose.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Ni

*What are the most common themes of your dreams?* I'm driving on an endless highway - lost or the car goes out of control and I crash.

-I'm back in school only I've missed so many days that I don't know how I'll ever catch up and I start stressing out because I also don't know where to go or what my schedule is.

-I'm with the wrong person (not my husband). I've had dreams where I'm married to family members like my dad and my brother (I know, ew) and at some point in the dream I start to feel that something is "off" about our relationship but I feel helpless/anxious and can't do anything about it. Such a relief when I wake up from these dreams.

-I'm in an argument with someone I know in real life or from the past and I unleash my rage on them. Or it's the opposite and someone is super mad at me (usually people I love).

-Implications of sex dreams.

-More recently it's been nightmares - I'll wake up and only remember the last clip which is like some random disturbing scene from a horror movie and I'm completely filled with terror but strangely enough, I forget about the dream shortly after I awaken (which is unusual for me).

-Someone I love is sick/dead/dying and it's all very emotional.

-One big long action movie where I'm like a super hero protecting people but it never ends. I'm doing martial arts.

-Any time I run, I run in slow motion.

-Any time I try to fly I either can't do it or it's very smooth and easy and feels so real and I can't believe I'm flying and how cool it is.

-Sometimes I have dreams that make really good stories. It's like watching a good movie and I want to keep dreaming. I love those dreams but it's bittersweet when I wake up and realize it's not real : /


*How often do you dream [frequency / week? *From my understanding, it's every time we sleep though we forget most of our dreams.

*Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonition? *Sometimes I dream about what has been on my mind and other times it's very symbolic so it varies. I think everyone has a mix of the two.


----------



## ThatUglyGirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Si

My dreams tend to be a random mix of things I recognize from life and a bunch of familiar-seeming but unrecognizable elements.

For instance, Friday night, I dreamt that I met a girl who looked familiar but who was a stranger to me and we decided to take a clothed bath together in my apartment's bathroom. But then, when we went to get into the tub, we realized that we couldn't both fit. Just then, the power went out and I pulled out a gun and cocked it and ran soaking wet (even though I hadn't gotten in the tub) to my front door. When I opened the door, I was all of a sudden in a shack in the middle of a field that I swear I've seen in a movie or something, but was otherwise unfamiliar to me. It was pouring but I could see things burning in the distance and I could hear gunshots really close. I ran back to get random-girl and as we reached the shack door, we could hear a scuffle and more gunshots outside. We peered out the door and saw people running towards and fighting over a car that I recognized as my brother's, that was now parked near our shack in the field. As soon as I understood that something was going on and we had to fight to get to the car and escape, I woke up.

I dream like this every night and almost always remember my dreams. To me, my dreams seem like they're trying to tell me something or work something out.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Si

I rarely have mundane dreams, and the ones I do remember having were all years ago or the odd nightmare. My dreams always involve an adventure, and typically I am the adventurer. One dream had me stranded on a bramble-covered island with a fictional little sister. We hacked through tons of thickets until we reached a house over a seaside cliff. Another one (a nightmare), I was locked in a dungeon where monsters preyed in the dark and the light would turn off whenever I thought I was safe.

My dreams provide a look at what the subconcious of my mind is bubbling, but my subconcious ain't that smart, so I don't take them as guidance or anything. The frequency of which I remember my dreams is indeterminate.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

All right, I'll give it a try.
My dominant function is Ti. I have usually blank nights (without dreams). I'd say I dream once per 1/2 weeks, so I am very happy when I do dream (I want to try out lucid dreaming, but I have no luck for over year). I had two dreams within dreams and 3 false awakenings however. I also tend to write most awesome of dreams into dream journal.
I don't know if I dream more when I am under stress or when I am fine. But usually when I do dream, it's either because I was thinking/reading about dreaming/dreams before falling asleep, or it is unexpected (rarely).
I believe dreams have two functions - to filter mind and to send message. Filtering mind is meant as solving, which events of day are belonging to which "box" in the mind, to make "free space for new memory within mind". By message I mean something what my subconscious wants to tell me. I'd really want to lucid dream just to talk directly with my subconscious to ask it some interesting questions, which bug me all the time.
And finally theme of my dreams. Well thing is, that they usually appear to be extremly realistic. Either that or just me inside some of videogames (which seems to me normal, I usually feel like part of game when I play it). But they tend to suck when they are realistic, I can't find there anything unusual to make them lucid. If you're interested, I've uploaded part of my dream journal to this page. Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - darude11 - Dream Journals


Oh, and one more thing - if anyone is here good dream interpreter, PM me please. Thanks!


----------



## Christie (Feb 20, 2012)

Ni- (INFJ)

My dreams are varied and vivid, some happy... some terrifying. I've dreamt everything from people going to heaven and hell on elevators with God as some sort of alien being to prophetic dreams. 

Some that stick in my mind are, of course, the prophetic dreams, which, are now reality. Then there is the one dream where a city is on fire and I am saving people. I dreamt of a massive worldwide power outage and the effects on the people/society, what we did to survive. I've had a lot of flying dreams - love those.

Some recurring dreams are the current- a house that I'm always fixing up where I'm living in secret rooms; and an older dream I had often before I learned to swim well - In this dream I'm driving to the beach and just as I'm getting ready to drive over the ICWW arched bridge my car swerves and I am thrown into the water. I wake up as I am seeing myself sink into the water. These dreams stopped when I started swimming/diving. 

Some of my dreams are more abstract scenarios (these can be random or some are based on suppressed fears), but then I've had prophetic dreams as well (Which I don't share these except with only a select few. Too personal). I'm not sure I have one specific type of dream, really.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Fi, ISFP

The dreams that I remember seems to usually revolve around how to deal with situations that I othetwise have no clue how to deal with. Last night it was facing a bear or a wolf that is about to attack. It's not really nightmares, it feels more like a challenge in a videogame. Perhaps it's not so much about "solving it", rather getting familiar with what can go wrong and how to avoid much of that.

Best recurring dream though is fish swimming in the air, I love to watch them.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

*Extraverted Feeling (Fe)*

*What are the most common themes of your dreams? *
My dreams tend to consist of: vast landscapes (buildings that never end, large towns, etc.), some kind of quest (hunting down an object or person, running from the enemy), almost constant motion (never in one place for too long), dialogue with lots of people, and occasional violence. A lot of my dreams feel eerie, like something's not quite right. Usually there's a sense of urgency that I have to keep moving or someone will find me. Other times I'm just wandering around.

*How often do you dream [frequency / week]?*
Every night, sometimes during naps. I usually only remember the dream if I focus on it right away, but I'll at least get the feeling that I was just dreaming. I can feel it still there but I can't reach it.

*Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when everything's fine?*
I honestly haven't noticed either way. So I'm going to guess about the same.

*Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonitions?*
There are only a few kinds of dreams that I think mean something, one of them being centered around conflict I have with my dad. But other than that, I think they're just chances for my imagination to go wild, putting together experiences and thoughts and creating amazing universes. I generally enjoy my dreams, even when it wouldn't seem pleasant if you heard about it (ie on the run and friends dying, but I don't seem to mind all that much).


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

Fi.

A lot of my dreams often seem like a really fucked up movie. If I've got an obsession with a character or something from one of my books or games, he or she often shows up, acting out random scenarios that I have no idea where they come from.

It's...very weird to say the least. I also find my subconscious gets me to dream a lot too...some times thoughts and scenarios I've long since suppressed make their way into my head when I'm sleeping and I wind up reliving shit from my past. Which usually isn't good. 

As usual, I can't remember many of the dreams. Which sucks.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

Fi.

Last night I dreamed that I was taking college level Samoan language course in which the instructor distributed dildos. Later in the dream, I remember that I cut the throat of a former Anthropology teacher with a shard of glass and tried to frame it on my Home Economics teacher from high school. I believe this sort of dream is very typical of INFPs, lol.


----------



## Anubis (Nov 30, 2011)

To be honest my dreams are mostly bad situations like being lost, confused, misunderstanding

other dreams are just very abstract and a lot of it isn't very "physical" the dream is existing within my feelings on certain aspects of my life


----------



## Mitsuko (Apr 3, 2012)

Fi-Ne, I think.
*
What are the most common themes of your dreams? *
_1._ Violence/adventure (I've died before, so it's an old wives tale that if you die in a dream, you die in real life. =P)
_2._ Sex
_3._ Food (sugar, mostly). It's awesome.
_4._ Knowledge; either "truth-of-the-universe" that doesn't make sense when I wake up (ex,: "She makes drives tarot will open planet"), or knowledge just out of reach (which is the worse feeling).
_5._ Other dimensions (ex.: I don't exactly remember the 4-D shift as I'm awake... but it occured when I was sleeping.)

In that order. The people in the dreams fit into one of the categories above; they do not stand alone...

*How often do you dream [frequency / week]?*
I may only remember 1 dream a week, but I dream every night. And when going back to sleep in the morning. (If I fall back asleep for an hour, the dreams are so intense. Not meaningful, necessarily; it just looks so clear like reality).

*Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when everything's fine?*
When I'm under stress I don't remember shit. It adds to the stress, & motivates me to get the problems under control... I feel stuck when my mind is barred from a fluid place, or just barred from any tiny respite. *

Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonitions?*
I guess reality, a little more. There's little symbolism, and I feel there's a similar amount of prophecy.
A dream CAN motivate me, as in a self-fulfilling prophecy. It's just not that prophetic on its own.


----------



## Gosone (May 2, 2012)

> *What are the most common themes of your dreams?*
> 
> Being chased is an extremely common element in my dreams, to the point where I think almost every dream I remember contains some element of running from something or someone.


That's the case for me too. My dreams are usually the action adventure lucid dream type. Some people find that fun and exciting but i just find it extremely tiring. I let myself die in a dream a few times because i couldnt be bothered to try and stay alive anymore. Of course I get the random eww ones-_-good dreams rarely appear. I dream about my old school and current school a lot too and somehow these places just makes me feel uncomfortable and creeped out in the dream. 

I remember watching a documentary and it stated that we have multiple dreams everyday but we usually forget them and well I usually remember I had a dream but don't remember the content itself but the ones I do happen about 2 times a week..i think.
I probably dream more under stress, again from that documentary, it said dreams are supposed to help you deal with everyday life. Say you're learning how to swim. At night you will dream about swim other events whether from the past or completely imaginary that will help you learn how to swim when your awake. I try to interpret my dreams but it's impossible. 9 out of 10 times I don't know why I had that dream.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

I've been lonely and wanting a girlfriend for a long time, so a few of my dreams fixate on finding a mysterious, eccentric girl in an unlikely location and actually striking up that conversation. As I start to wake up, I force myself to return to the location but can't find the girl anywhere. :sad:


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Randroth said:


> ISTP. I had two dreams about running from the cops just a couple of nights ago .


Used to dream about being chased by cops quite a lot a while back. xSTP thing? Lol.

-----
*What are the most common themes of your dreams? *
I'd have to say myself. Quite often, I'm the main character.

*How often do you dream [frequency / week]?*
Almost every night

*Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when everything's fine?*
A mixture of both.

*Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonitions?*
I'd say they help me understand my reality.


----------



## PheonixFrenzy (Aug 19, 2012)

Hmm... Interesting thread. As a Ni(maybe) Donamaint I will anwser. 

*What are the most common themes of your dreams? 
* I've only had a few singfigant dreams (post below) but if I day dream about something and think about it alot, it _may _come up in my sleep dreams. But its proably not signifagant just be me thinking about something. So obbession I guess??? 

*How often do you dream [frequency / week]?*
One or twice a month, I think. It veries by year, but a one-few times a year to a few times a month. 

*Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when everything's fine? 
*
Well since above In my "normal" dreams are prorbably about obbession so stress. 

*Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonitions? 

*Okay first I will mention my few "signfiant" dreams I find interesting. 


My first dream is this. I dreamt this in 2007, I was in the country, it was nighttime and there was a house. There were my two dads (stepfather) and family but my two dads seemed to be the primary "chracters" and when one dad left(my stepdad) The house was on fire. The dream ended with one of my dads coming after me (stepdad) but then the dream ended as he approced me. I was not seen in the last second but I could hear voices impling that they were looking for me. I can't recall _who _set the house on fire but it could have been.... 
a) me 
b) an accident and the family was trying to get out 
c) one of the dads 

My second dream is pretty werid. I was on the floor in the my room and this "stranger" that looks like nobody I know and says "NOOO" in a ghostly voice and comes foward and picks my brother up (we shared a room together) and the dream ends. 

Sorry if I creeped anybody out but I just find them intruging. So no there not propetic but rather symbolic of me ,life and the world/people around me.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

*Ti dom.

What are the most common themes of your dreams? *

It varies, but they often have to do with whatever is going on my life at the time. In many of my dreams I'm not an active participant in whatever's going on but observing the action detachedly. I frequently have dreams of floating or of being outside my body.

*How often do you dream [frequency / week]?*

I read somewhere that we are constantly dreaming when asleep, but I don't know if that's true or not. But I know for sure that I've had a dream when I wake up with a song in my head (long story).

*Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when everything's fine?*

I _remember_ my dreams more often when I'm stressed. 

*Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonitions?*

My dreams have a basis in reality, but they are often distortions of it. I'll frequently dream of real people I know, but they're in situations they wouldn't normally be in or I'm in a situation with them that I wouldn't normally be in. I dream to the sound of music a lot and wake up with songs in my head. I do occasionally dream of things that could happen, but I think this is a product of Ne, not Ni, as nothing I've ever dreamed of has come true.


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Please post your dominant function and share 
I am almost sure that I am an Ni dom ...like really strong Ni, but let's keep Fe into consideration.

What are the most common themes of your dreams? 
Well, I guess I am usually trying to escape from some kind of disaster. So sometimes I am running away from an astronaut who wants to infect me with a horrible bacteria or somehow I ended up lost in a new location and I am trying to understand how everything works (but the scenery can keep changing). ...Or sometimes someone is bossing me around and I am trying to do what they want me to do correctly but my environment is really random.


How often do you dream [frequency / week]?
I am sure I dream every night (every time I fall into REM sleep), but I tend to forget them or just remember the vague feeling.

Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when everything's fine?
...I don't know. I know I forget my dreams more when I am stressed ...I think. When I am calm that means that I can take the time in the morning to wake up slowly so I have a better chance of thinking about the dream/remembering it.

Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonitions?
....hhhhmmm... I feel like they could very well be prophetic, yet grounded in reality (I mean... I could end up trapped in a dollhouse-sized barn and burn to death... but in a metaphorical way). I know that when I was little I used to dream about the sun engulfing the earth and after that I was afraid to look at the sun or pay attention during some of my science lessons. I think the reason why I dreamed this is because I watch too many science shows with my dad when I was young, but now I have a burning desire to understand the cosmos. Also, I had a real life experience that was related to a dream *story time*. So one day during a Chinese history seminar (one of my favorite topics) I had a strange feeling about the room that I was in. I couldn't quite place it, but I felt as if I had been there before (even though I hadn't). I tried and tried my hardest to understand my sensations, but as time went on I realized that maybe I was in the "same" room in a dream. The dream room and the real life room probably evoked the same reaction within me ...they were very "contemplative" rooms. It didn't make much sense because the dream room was "blue" and the real room was "red' ...so I don't know.

Also, when I was younger I once had a dream that my brother was eaten by lions... and that represents who he is in my opinion. Dreams related to my family are kind of like a representation of who we are and our experiences as a whole. ...But sometimes (like with the bacteria-spreading astronauts) I will notice things my sisters won't see... they had no idea that my mom was trapped inside the store where the astronauts were trying to kill everyone.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

*Please post your dominant function and share* ALL the Ne. 

*What are the most common themes of your dreams?* The future, overcoming obstacles, searching 

*How often do you dream [frequency / week]?* About every two days or so. Dreams I actually remember, happen about once a week. 

*Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when everything's fine?* Frequency is the same. My dreams do get more intense/have more emotional reactions tied to them when I'm under stress. 

*Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonitions?*
Not grounded in reality at all. I can, sometimes, peg where my brain chose to insert certain people/situations; but they're only somewhat tied to my reality.


----------



## Olivias (Aug 13, 2012)

Please post your dominant function and share 
Te, ENTJ

What are the most common themes of your dreams? 
My dreams always have to do with what I am thinking a lot about in my conscious mind. For example, if I've set a goal, I dream about fulfilling the goal. Usually over a course of time (maybe a week, month, etc) I've dreamed up different ways I could accomplish the goal. 

How often do you dream [frequency / week]? 
Every night, however I usually have forgotten most of the dream by the time morning rolls around.

Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when everything's fine? 
I haven't noticed a correlation between my stress level and the amount I dream.

Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonitions?

​Mix of both


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

had a dream i was an assassin and ended many lives last night *

Please post your dominant function and share*
ISTP so Ti

*How often do you dream [frequency / week]?*
every night. Remember quite vividly too.

*Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when everything's fine?*
no effect.

*What are the most common themes of your dreams?*

Random adventures involving something dangerous, like fighting with blades or guns, climbing tall things with fatal falls, fighting in battles, escaping from something terrible(person, monster, avalanche ect...) Being chased is a very common theme too. I'm always the main character and they are in first person.

The main element to all my dreams is danger and finding the best way to deal with it and overcome it in whatever form it is. The themes are rarely non physical. dreaming of how I cope with something, or telling people about something but nobody listens. Them sorts are very rare.

I love them and look forward to them as i don't get to experience these situations in my every day life.

*Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols?*
My dreams are usually grounded and concrete. I do think that they have meaning though. subconscious making sense of things and expressing it sort of way. I take it in a matter of fact way though "this is how i would react in said situation, so...."


----------



## hannachi (Jun 23, 2012)

*Ti Dom
*
*What are the most common themes of your dreams? *
1. Chase scenarios. The last dream I've had I was in a car chase. It would have been exhilarating if not for the people throwing lit flares into the bed of my truck. 
2. Family, most of the time with slightly morose themes. I've dreamed of both my brothers' and father's deaths. 
3. Not many participants of my dreams tend to be female. Mostly men running around with objects, weapons sometimes.
4. I am almost always present. The scenarios are happening around me, people interact with me and impact what I'm doing. 

*How often do you dream [frequency/week]?*
I get the... impression that I dream once or twice a week. But I only have vivid dreams that I remember every couple of weeks or so. 

*Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when everything's fine? *
Like the poster above me, I haven't noticed a correlation. I don't dream very often. 

*Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonitions?
*My dreams are specific. I can pour over them and pull out context, meaning and representations days after the fact. They have internal meaning to my brain or I would not have dreamt of those situations. However, I do not believe them to be premonitions... representations of reality, perhaps. I dreamt much as a child and on some occasions I've realized that a memory with my friends was really a scenario that happened in my dreams. Not many, but at least a few.


----------



## Sophia12 (Apr 18, 2012)

INFJ here, and i get the freakiest dreams sometimes 0-0


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

Not sure what my dominant function is anymore. Look at me, unhelpful!
*
What are the most common themes of your dreams? *
Near death, falling, and lots of morbid stuff like cats with no appendages. I've also had a dream I was running to somewhere with Harry Potter, and made a car (with my mind) fall down a staircase onto Draco Malfoy.
Just don't ask.
*
How often do you dream [frequency / week]?*
It varies, but I'd say 3-4 times a week, give or take?
*
Do you dream more when under stress or about the same as when everything's fine?*
About the same. Stressful dreams usually either become weirder as the stress increases, or just consist of a lot of falling and waking up just before hitting the ground (I have hit the ground before while still sleeping. I guess I was apparently Superman in that dream).

*Do you think your dreams are more grounded in reality, or filled with symbols that represent prophetic premonitions?*
I think neither, because my dreams can become so morbid and not related to anything that it's extremely hard to pin any sort of meaning to them.


----------



## Caterell (Dec 11, 2009)

I *think* I'm Ni dominant. My dreams are often... convoluted, might be a good word for it. Here's some examples: *Adventure dreams. Imagine your typical YA adventure novel, and then remove most of the bit in the middle, and cut off the first chapter and the last 1/4. Although, sometimes my mind adds a twist, like I'm watching it as a biographical movie of an adventure I had... *Abstract dreams. I really don't know how to describe these, except as my mind playing around with the dimension of space. Like, my mind-space shrinks or gets larger, or it scrolls stuff like in the matrix or... pretty much just space itself goes haywire. It's weird. *Homework dreams. I dream, very vividly, that I'm solving calculus problems, writing an essay, answering a quiz, or otherwise organising my day. *Nightmares. Violent. Horror-like. Make me worry I may secretly have a psychopathic alter ego.  Additionally, I very rarely dream about people I know, very rarely see faces in my dreams, and there's generally a lot of emotion and symbolism and movement. Any of these sound typical for Ni?


----------



## Caterell (Dec 11, 2009)

And I hate school computers because they destroy paragraphs. Sorry guys


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Caterell said:


> I *think* I'm Ni dominant. My dreams are often... convoluted, might be a good word for it. Here's some examples: *Adventure dreams. Imagine your typical YA adventure novel, and then remove most of the bit in the middle, and cut off the first chapter and the last 1/4. Although, sometimes my mind adds a twist, like I'm watching it as a biographical movie of an adventure I had... *Abstract dreams. I really don't know how to describe these, except as my mind playing around with the dimension of space. Like, my mind-space shrinks or gets larger, or it scrolls stuff like in the matrix or... pretty much just space itself goes haywire. It's weird. *Homework dreams. I dream, very vividly, that I'm solving calculus problems, writing an essay, answering a quiz, or otherwise organising my day. *Nightmares. Violent. Horror-like. Make me worry I may secretly have a psychopathic alter ego.  Additionally, I very rarely dream about people I know, very rarely see faces in my dreams, and there's generally a lot of emotion and symbolism and movement. Any of these sound typical for Ni?


Sounds like a dominant Introverted function at least. 

What's interesting is that mainly when we say "reality" we mean "external world". I wonder if Extroverts will be more likely to say that they feel their dreams are grounded to reality because so much of their thoughts etc are focused on the external world. Introverts might be more likely to having dreams play off their very mind... ? I don't know, food for thought, I suppose. ^_^


----------



## coquelicot (Jun 8, 2012)

Fi

main theme is loneliness and angst

I have a dream worth remembering only two or three times a month

When I'm under emotional stress

Most of the times I can decode my dreams. The stimulus for the creation of the strory comes from the real world and gets twisted in my head in a way that it becomes a surreal symbol. They express my fears and emotional states in a creative manner, nothing more so far.


----------

